# emersed anubias



## koitree (May 1, 2013)

hi everyone
i recently got an anubia, and from what ive read, they tend to grow faster when grown emersed. ive got a 20gal tank and saw that by strapping it to a tall stone i can have it emersed.

would this be a good way to do it? and if so, what sort of attention would it need?

thanks

here are some photos:




































ps. if anyone could tell which type it is, that'd be great


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

From my understanding it take high humidity, but as you have the rhizome under water u may be alright with the way it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Anubias can be acclimated to lower humidity environments, it just takes time and gradual adjusting. I have one growing out of an open-top betta tank in my fishroom. It's a little bit humid, given that it's a big room full of warm water, but not terribly so, since we run a dehumidifier in the summer.

Anyway, I do agree that they grow somewhat faster emersed—but even then, the growth is slow. It's just not a plant that puts on a lot of size quickly. 

At a guess, your plant might be an Anubias barteri var. glabra (sold under the trade name Anubias "minima"). However, there are a number of similarly lance-leaved Anubias species, so it's hard to say for certain.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I have had better luck when most of the stem is exposed to the air. I grew several species of Anubias in pots of hydroton with only the roots and rhizome partially covered by water. The tank was covered and I misted daily to keep the humidity up.

Even still, I agree with the others concerning growth rate. These are slow growers, on par with some crypts and buces.


----------



## koitree (May 1, 2013)

i think anubias barteri var. glabra might be right, thanks

and thanks for the comments, ill take them under consideration to see if ill continue with the test or to grow it completely imersed


----------



## littleleeper23 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was thinking afzelii. Myself they sell those at pets
Mart 

I always grow them submersed growth is slow but steady cutting the rhizomes when it is long enough will generally cause proliferation often 2 or 3 new growth points at once. But again it is slow going until the plants are large enough to cut. 

I find that Anubias lanceolata is the fastest growing and I can cut them about every 3 months. Minima however is slow as molasses in January JMHO

Lee VanHyfte


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

looks good any more pics?


----------



## koitree (May 1, 2013)

no more pics, sorry; i ended up deciding to grow em under water; didnt really want to go buy the equipment to keep them humid if the grow rate isnt going to be significant

and ill try to cut them when the rhizome is long enough, seems to be my best choice right now

thanks for the replies


----------

